# Random Betta Poem



## Tazo (May 12, 2012)

I don't know what inspired me to do this, but whatever. I'll roll with it.
It's sad, you are warned.

*Betta's Last Plea*
Great water, forgive me for what I’ve become,
In times past I would leap in your embrace,
Dance through the reeds.
You and I, grace,
Embodied, great water.

Now, I’m but a shadow
Of what I once was,
What I could be,
What could have caused
Such a change?

Circling long-finned,
No room to dance, to breathe,
Crowded shelves, vicious neighbors
Oh, great water, relieve
Me of my suffering.

I cannot bear this, to know,
That wherever I go it will all be the same,
Wallow in my own waste,
Dig my own grave.
Starve and freeze in a shallow bowl.

Chew my own flesh
To relieve the pain
Circle and snag, circle and snag
Until the blood stains
The water dark and I can’t see at all.

Rot, become nothing but bones,
Hidden at the back,
While at the front my brothers surge
And flare and try to attack
Each other through their prison walls.

Oh, great water,
Take me, I will be glad,
To know death’s embrace,
To be in stars clad,
To leap through your blue depths once more.

We suffer, your children,
Through no fault of our own,
We starve freeze and rot
Until naught but our bones
Remain to remind us of what we once were.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i like it...... its very well written, you honestly should see to publishing it, if you go to my threads, I've written several marine poems, none about bettas yet though.... and none as good as yours....  it was quite sad though... :/ poor betta babies, i took pictures of some dead fish today and plan on eventually sending the walmart CO a letter, to get some one who knows what they are doing, working full time back there, or to get rid of the fish entirely...


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

....................................so creative! Bautifully written! Except now i have used up a BOX of Kleenex....:'(


----------



## Tazo (May 12, 2012)

Thank you guys so much <3
MistersMom, I'll definitely look at yours when I have time! I probably won't be looking into publishing it, though ^^;. I can't think of publication where it would fit in.


----------

